# Dodge Death wobel? Help?



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Dodge Death wobble? Help?*

I have A 98 3500 4x4 diesel Within the last year I have replaced both wheel bearings, all 4 ball joints,Tie rod ends, Alignment, tires balanced, stabilizer shock, drop links and sway bar and i still get a wobble if i go over 60mph. I used all dodge parts except the ball joints. What can i do to beef this up. Is it because i have larger than stock tires? I just replaced the bar that goes from the power steering arm to the rest of the steering 5,000 miles ago and the dame thing pops when I turn. If any one has any advice I would be very great full! Thanks !! Oh Yeah WHY THE HELL IS IT 50 DEGREES ON JANUARY 4th on the ILL and Wis border?? NO MONEY!!!  :realmad: ::crying:


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

You might want to check the balance on your tires or have them rotated. My truck started doing that and I had a beefier steering stabilizer installed and if fixed the problem.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bigfoot, you mentioned that you replaced everything but I don't see anywhere that you checked/replaced the track bar. Very common wear item on the Dodge's.It's the bar that goes from a bracket on the driver side frame rail over to the passenger side of the axle.Their's a ball joint type end on the side that attaches to the frame.That where it wear's out. It's job is to keep the axle located in center under the truck.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep its the track bar. Go over to DTR and sewarch for track bar issues. They have a link to a site that builds a strong one for lifted trucks and larger tires


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm no mechanic but what about the U-joints? I've got over 100K on mine and I've replace them several times. They were inexpensive to.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope Death Wobble is a track bar issue


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHH not the Death Wobble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I forgot to mention that ******* Track bar I did it about 7 months ago and it already feels loose I had to go put about 4 turns on it because the nut was loose and the Little cotter pin doesn't do ****!! the steering feels a little tighter now that i did that. How long should one of those things last any way I mean there not that cheap you think they would at least make it a year. Do they make a double steering stabilizer set up for my truck? Has anyone tried one of those after market track bars with the replaceable ends?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What brand of bar was it? Where did you buy it? The cheap parts store bar's dont last very long.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

yes they make a dual stabilizer for that truck go too an off road shop and they can help you. had the same problem on my truck and it wound up being passenger wheel bearing jack it up and start shaking everthing and make sure its tight if it is go with the stabilizer. hope this helps.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

I have to agree with Greenscapes, don't overlook your tires. I developed the same type of situation: severe wobble at about 55mph. My problem was a bent rim, somehow.
Good luck. Bob


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Is there a steering damper on these trucks?*


----------



## bigfoot1 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Track bar came right from the dodge dealership,and there is a steering stabilizer shock and it is new, and both wheel bearings are brand new at $400.00 a pop. Thanks for all the help. I don't think it is the rim because the problem continues even when all the tires are rotated.??


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Never buy OEM parts when replacing front end parts. They gave you the junk parts in the first place when it came from the factory. Below are some options. And are come highly recomend on other site by people with huge tires and lifts. This is what you want to put on. Or go buy Moog. But sometimes they are not the best

http://www.thurenfabrication.com/products.html

http://www.solidsteel.biz/?

Also join this site and ask some question over there. This is a great site for plows. But over all truck help the one below is better

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

BigDave12768;348104 said:


> Nope Death Wobble is a track bar issue


I agree that the death wobble can often be caused or made worse by a bad track bar, but it not the only thing that can lead to having the dreaded death wobble.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes to everything above, just went through all that on my Dodge. For mine my wheel bearings were fine which is good their around 150 each side... I always use parts from Advance Auto Parts. Their TRW brand trac bar was around $175 and has a lifetime warranty. I used to work at AAP, and that warranty isn't just for factory defects, its also a wear warranty..... $175 once ain't bad, and it ain't hard to change. I don't know how long it'll last but knowing i never have to buy another eases my mind... i run 35x12.50x17 BFG M/T's on a 17x10 Mickey Thompson Classic II Alloys.... I had hellacious death wobble hitting bumps just right, it would shake the @@(#%U$ out of the truck, everything on the seats & dash were on the floor when done, the front end would hop and buck, had to lock up brakes instantly everytime... ended up replacing tie rod end on driver side, ball joints on passenger side, track bar, sway bar links, rotation and alignment... no more death wobble!!!! ahah!!!!!!! my passengers always feared riding wiht me lol the wobble scared the piss out of them the first and second time LOL.... I don't think your U-joints in the front axle would do it but i could be wrong... And yes beef up the steering stabilizer shock setup mines all stock but i know they can help reduce/eliminate the wobble... 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought there was a kit to upgrade the older trac bar, 94-02, to the new style 03 and up that will last a lot longer.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 97 RAM 2500 and had the same problem. One day driving down the Hway the front end shook so much I almost hit the concrete median wall. I didn't know what was going on. I replaced the stabilizer shock and that pretty much took care of the prob. It was scary though.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

*death wobble*

chek your steering box, they also wear out and are usually overlooked. I have had to replace the one on my 94


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*lukes link!!!! ??? !!!!*

check out lukeslink.com this might solve all your issues.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

When you install the track bar you will never get it tight unless you can put some pressure on the top of the end link to force the threaded end into the cup nice and tight so it doesn't spin. I just used a large set of channel locks and cranked the nut down till my eyes bulged


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Bigfoot1 How much Lift and how big are your Tires? It sounds like you lifted this truck? when lifting it changes your caster. having to much caster can give you the death wobble. a caster that works fine on a stalk truck may be too much on a lifted one.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I would call Darin at SS industries and order the DSS kit and the new track bar style kit. Learn from other peoples mistakes, do it once, do it right.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Havent had the problem with mine yet but when my buddy bought his 98 (in 2000) 

it went back to the drealer 9 times in the first 3 months with the death wobble issue...they replaced, shocks 3 different times with 3 different brands, trac bar 2 times, 2 rims, ball joints, u-joints & steering stabilizer, Upgraded to a dual stabilizer system, and finally fixed the problem when they replaced the tires...it had bald tires when it was traded in and the dealer replaced them with "Good quality" all season tires.....

They were light truck tires and were not rated for a 3/4 ton truck...


at the right speed when you hit a bump the sidewalls of the tires would start flexing up and down and there was no stopping the "Death wobble" till you brought the truck back below 40MPH....

I was driving behind him once on the interstate @ 80MPH when this happened and it scared the ***** out of me to see it....


Make sure that you have tires that are rated properly and that they are inflated to the proper PSI.


----------

